# Apologizing for screw ups



## MuddyWater (May 22, 2015)

Hoping I've got this in the right place. It's kind of more about fixing the problem I've caused myself with the client than about fixing the print job.

I just recently picked up my first corporate client through a marketing agency who's redoing their e-commerce store. I did the original design work for them, and they asked me to print a small run for the end client to get them to buy in. They've been extremely happy with my printing work thus far, and now we're on the second run with them, which after I agreed to it, ended up being a rush order with 8 days, doing about 11 designs with 8-12 shirts of each design in 4-6 sizes, and I've completely blown the margin of error out of the water here. Like royally messed up. 

---
The whole layout is this:

The client took my designs off the mock-ups I set up that told me what shirts the designs belonged on, and then added her own designs and ordered shirts based on what she thought the image was showing instead of what I spec'd, ordered extras that were't listed, didn't order things she did have listed, and I didn't catch it until halfway through printing because there were enough of some things that I thought she had just changed her mind about the shirt colours ( she sent me a huge number of ash grey, when most of what I spec'd was sport grey. ). So basically, several of the designs didn't end up on what I think she wanted because she never said, and on top of it I've messed up about 6 or 7 of them throughout the whole thing and she sent exactly the number she needed printed with no extra, which is way more than 2-3% of each size/design obviously.

----

In essence, I'm currently living the old axiom of "when you screw up, screw up spectacularly", and I'm finding myself wondering if anyone has any good advice over the best way to handle something like this or if I'm just completely SOL and going to lose the client no matter what I do here. 

Do I apologize for shifting shirt colours to match the numbers she sent me and apologize for messing up the margin or try to point out that she should have sent extras, specified which shirts went where, expected a higher margin, especially on a rush job, and only accept the responsibility for what I messed up in printing errors? I'd normally just eat the cost and order more shirts to replace my mistakes and point out that she needed to be more specific, but this order has to go out tomorrow and I can hardly afford to lose the account, so that's not an option.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Whew, been there.

You already have a whole list of what-not-to-do's next time 

Imagine it's been handled by now, but...

Don't beat yourself up too badly. It's not about the mistakes, but how effectively they're handled. Mistakes give you an opportunity to shine.

For this time, decide exactly what is amiss with this order and call the client immediately. Be firm, confident and direct to the point. And _don't_ lead off with, "There is a big problem" or something like that. Don't place or imply blame or assign fault to the client. You accepted what was given, started in and should've checked before.
After explaining the issue, follow with something like, "I am very sorry for throwing a wrench in the process, but at this point I need to know what I need to do to get you what you want".
If they go totally off, let them vent, then come back to a remedy. 
Go from there and be willing to go above and beyond.
And it might not be as bad as you think.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I've given up second guessing how a client will react to a clustorama. Really from what you've said it doesn't seem like a a major blunder, just some bumps in the road.

I was working for a contract shop and one of the least friendly reps we worked with had played in the NFL for seven years. So we had a problem with one of his orders and just told him as quickly as possible what the deal was, and asked him to give us direction on the best way to smooth out the problems. He was a sales pro, worked it out himself with customer service skills alone and was the sweetest guy to work with from then on. You just never know. 

Total honesty as quick as possible and being prepared to take a hit financially is the best I know how to do.


----------



## MuddyWater (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. You pretty much just confirmed what I was thinking I should do. I ended up calling the marketing agency lead I'm working with and explaining what had happened, told her I was going to put a credit for the unused/messed up shirts against the print run. 

She wasn't too pleased, but she ended up saying she doubted they'd see the difference in shirt colour and she'd just tell them the shirts that got messed up just hadn't arrived on time to be printed, and she's planning on ordering extra in the future. So you're right, not as bad as I expected, but I'm still expecting to be on thin ice for a little while.

For the future, I'm definitely going to put a PO system in place. Even though it's just me and a part-time helping hand here, I think having a way to put it all down and confirm it with the client is going to solve a lot of problems in the future. I started as a flat stock/poster shop, so the world of large orders and corporate accounts is probably going to cause some growing pains.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

One of the perks of doing custom work is you can throw her a personalized "whatever" by way of apology.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

ShirlandDesign said:


> One of the perks of doing custom work is you can throw her a personalized "whatever" by way of apology.


 Mouse pads and promotional totes work well.

Threw in a couple mousepads for a hospital sweatshirt job. Head of HR ordered 25 then later 450.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

As a matter of course we'll toss a cap in with a flats order, and a low end polo in with a cap order. Works out well often enough to be well worth doing.


----------



## MuddyWater (May 22, 2015)

Given that they just asked for a quote on 2,000 pieces ( which is WAY beyond my capabilities. ) I'm guessing I didn't goof up too bad, but there's definitely a few extra items that will find their way into the next order.

Thanks for the advice guys. Massively helpful.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Givem Hell!

You are a Rock Star! 

p.s. farm it out


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

That's awesome! bet you'll sleep better tonight.


----------

